# Blue wilderness?



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I have recently made a transition to blue wilderness and they love it , they are very excited for breakfast and dinner. I haven't seen to many posts or replies on that specific dog food. Has anyone ever used this brand?

Thanks,
Sean & Mieka & Millie









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

is it blue buffalo wilderness? My dogs love it!!


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

tacticalseries said:


> I have recently made a transition to blue wilderness and they love it , they are very excited for breakfast and dinner. I haven't seen to many posts or replies on that specific dog food. Has anyone ever used this brand?


What I feed my dog.

This is the link for the Dog Food Advisor Review


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally wont feed BB to my puppy, my last GSD was on it and did "ok" and yes she loved it but I have heard to many stories about dogs getting really sick on the stuff, so I wont risk giving it to my new pup. My new pup (Penny 6 months old) is on GO! Sensitivity + Shine formula, she does pretty good on it, although she doesnt really like to eat it (she prefers anything cheap and crappy filled with corn which I wont allow her to eat)


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I personally wont feed BB to my puppy, my last GSD was on it and did "ok" and yes she loved it but I have heard to many stories about dogs getting really sick on the stuff, so I wont risk giving it to my new pup. My new pup (Penny 6 months old) is on GO! Sensitivity + Shine formula, she does pretty good on it, although she doesnt really like to eat it (she prefers anything cheap and crappy filled with corn which I wont allow her to eat)


My puppy has only been on blue. He is 6 months today. We've had no issues with it. Except the puppy food made him grow to fast. We put him on adult BB and he has been fine. 

My other two are on the BB wilderness grain free and they also are doing great!


----------

